# wade fishing



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

My wife and I would like to do some wade fishing. would like to know any spots to try for trout flounder and how to. Any information would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Keep it simple.
Troutsupport DVD's.
Christmas Bay is about the best place to learn as any.


----------



## calebsowell (Mar 9, 2014)

Wear pants and shoes because of jellyfish and trash on the bottom. You don't have to wear pants but I prefer pants over jellyfish stings. Grab a rod, bait bucket/artificials, and a stringer. 3 things to do that are important 1. Stay away from passes, people drown every year from under currents. 2. Don't tie off your stringer, instead put it through your belt loop or some other way that will release in case a shark grabs it and decides to make a run that could pull you under and drown you (not likely but possible) 3. SLIDE YOUR FEET, this will keep you from stepping on stingrays and getting stung, sliding your feet will hit them in the side (if you do come across one) and cause them to swim away

Where to fish: anywhere with green salty water right now seems to be holding some type of fish...texas city has been popular with guides when the wind is down

Have fun!


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

calebsowell said:


> Wear pants and shoes because of jellyfish and trash on the bottom. You don't have to wear pants but I prefer pants over jellyfish stings. Grab a rod, bait bucket/artificials, and a stringer. 3 things to do that are important 1. Stay away from passes, people drown every year from under currents. 2. Don't tie off your stringer, instead put it through your belt loop or some other way that will release in case a shark grabs it and decides to make a run that could pull you under and drown you (not likely but possible) 3. SLIDE YOUR FEET, this will keep you from stepping on stingrays and getting stung, sliding your feet will hit them in the side (if you do come across one) and cause them to swim away
> 
> Where to fish: anywhere with green salty water right now seems to be holding some type of fish...texas city has been popular with guides when the wind is down
> 
> Have fun!


Good advice. I think the surf is a good place to hone your wading skills as well, of course on a day that the surf is fishable. That way if something goes wrong, you just walk like 25 yards back up to the beach. You can catch anything and everything in the surf, too. On a good day, wading the sruf is as good as it gets. I prefer it, even after wade fishing most of the TX coast for the past 25 years.

Other than that, my advice is also to travel light. I see a lot of first time waders going out trying to take their whole garage of gear with them. You don't want to be weighed down out there.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

"Other than that, my advice is also to travel light. I see a lot of first time waders going out trying to take their whole garage of gear with them. You don't want to be weighed down out there.[/QUOTE]"

Good advice there.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Where are you is my first question to your question. There are plenty of spots along the coast and no sense driving forever when there are good spots close. Hard bottoms or mud/shell mix may be your best bet to start out on.

The bays still have runnoff flowing into them but get better everyday. ( I'm hearing some good reports lately) I agree with the surf if you can find some green but in both cases, I'd wear waders due to for whatever reason a higher than normal season of reported vibrio cases.

PM me and I can maybe help further.


----------



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I do not know what vibrio is?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Flesh eating bacteria. Nasty nasty stuff. Cover any open wounds and clean up well after. It seems particularly bad for people with compromised immune systems, like elderly and people with diabetes.


----------

